# Audio / Video >  RRR MP7301 Kasešu deka

## Vaz3

Tātad esmu atvedis no laukiem kasešu deku,radās ideja uztaisīt lai var klausīties taču trūkst divi tie _ripuļi_  kas griež kaseti:

Kāds varbūt zin kur tādus noprikt un no kā piekombinēt var?

----------


## Delfins

latgalite.com

----------


## Vaz3

Tur man sanāk reti izgriezties,varbūt kāds ir kautko uzkombinējis no citiem maģiem?

----------


## Delfins

Nu vis vienkāršākais - ņemam jebkuru figņu un ar silikona līmi vai tā paveidu uztaisam lejā vajadzīgo "uzparikti" ar mazo "nadpiļniku"..
kā saka full-handjob.

nekas gatavs jau nebūs

----------


## Friidis

Šaubos, vai ir vērts kautko halturēt ar vīlēšanu un līmēšanu, jo ilgi tas neturēs. Nekas jau sarežģīts tur nav, bet tomēr diezgan precīza izmēra fiksējošās šeibītes, kas tos "ripuļus" tur vietā. Nav tā "Latgalīte" tik tālu Rīgas mērogos. Toties var atrast oriģinālos vilcējmehānismus un to detaļas, kas neizjuks pēc pirmā "Play" nospiediena... :: .
Man kautkur plauktā arī stāv līdzīgs (RRR M-201, melnā versija) darba kārtībā, varam sarunāt .

----------


## Vaz3

Man ar ir melnais ...
Pirkt uzreiz citu ejoša maģa vietā(kuram gan ir vēl defekti..)ir kā ir,bet nu cik tu par to aparātu gribi?

----------


## Friidis

> Man ar ir melnais ...
> Pirkt uzreiz citu ejoša maģa vietā(kuram gan ir vēl defekti..)ir kā ir,bet nu cik tu par to aparātu gribi?


 Ja nu tā  dikti gribas- 10 Ls mīnus ceļa nauda uz Ogri... :: ))

Nezinu, vai vērts maksāt naudu par vecu un defektīgu RRR "brīnumu", ja pa 20-30 Ls varu piedāvāt kvalitatīvu un ejošu vācu vai japāņu kasešu deku. Paskaties tepat "Magnetofonu andele" ir saraksts ar cenām.

Bildes šeit:
http://foto.inbox.lv/janisf/Magnetofoni

----------


## Vaz3

Ceļa naudu man nevajag cik atceros tad tālu nav jāiet  ::  
10ls tas jau tādam verķim ir daudz(es tā domāju),tev nav tikai tie ripulīši(vilcējmehānismi)?

----------


## Friidis

Kautkur kādreiz kautkas bija. Bet jāmeklē... :: 
Un kas šodien ir 10-2=8  Ls- pat uz bodi ar to nevar aiziet... ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Tā nav tā pati (ungāru?) mehānika ko lietoja "VEF Sigmā" un RRR "Melodijā 106" ?
Tām jau ar daļām problēmām nevajadzētu būt.

----------


## Friidis

Man šķiet, ka tā nav tā pati. Bet tas bija sen- piemirsās. Kaut arī pats liku kopā to deku no "Prasmīgajās rokās" nopirktām sastāvdaļām.

----------


## Vaz3

> Kautkur kādreiz kautkas bija. Bet jāmeklē...
> Un kas šodien ir 10-2=8  Ls- pat uz bodi ar to nevar aiziet...


 Būtu ļoti pateicīgs ja pameklētu,negribas divu štruntu dēļ braukt uz Rīgu...

----------


## Didzis

Neterē naudu un laiku, met to sū** uzreiz miskastē. Tak tie RRR kasešnieki jau pilnīgi jauni nekam nederēja kur nu vel tāds lūznis. RRR nerazoja nevienu labu kasešu magnetafonu!

----------


## Vaz3

Nekam nederēja kādā ziņā?skaņas kvalitātes jeb mehānika čakarējās?Skaņas kvalitāte pašlaik ir kā ir ka nav jēgas ņemt pašu krutāko maģi jo man nav tik kruts pastūzis...Bet ja mehānika čakarējas tad gan...ir sūdīgi...
ir man arī Technics kasešnieks,bet tam trafs vajadzīgs.Par to te kautkad sen rakstīju,biju ielicis 9v trafu bet _vilkās_

----------


## osscar

Bijām savu laik Vefā praksē, visi mūsu samaduji vilcējmehānismi bija pilnīgs psc. Sigmai nebija pašu ražojums, bet gan Ungāru vilcēj mehānisms un siringai bija taivānas, jeb kaut kādu šķībo ražojums. Tiem detonācijas vai kā tas parametrs tur saucās vispār nebija defaultā. Bet 287 dubultniekam bija konkrēta ņemšanās - bija jāloka dzelži ut.t. jo mehānika bija kaut kāda vietējā. RRR noteikti tāpat.
Nezinu, jebkurš mūsdienu pastūzis , spēj pavilkt 20-20000Hz...par kādu kvalitāti var būt runa > > ? kasetes ir vēsture un skaņa ir garām, augšu nav sakarīgu  ::

----------


## kurmis

Katrai tehnoloģijai savs. Bet, ja izmantota sakarīga kasete un ieraksta avots arī ir bijis labs, tad skaņa atbilst kasetes labākajai veiktspējai un skaņa ir ok. Protams, klausīties, ko tādu, kas redzams autora fotogrāfijā nav prāta darbs. Izskatās, ka šim aparātam tik kaķa mĪ_als trūkst virsū, bet tā jau viss savās vietās  ::

----------


## guguce

::

----------


## Delfins

jā, tiem jaunajiem metāla modelim krāsa labi iet nost, tapēc jau izskatās pajāts. bij tā, ka no svara tas pat ielocīties var visā korpusā un izskatās neglīti.
tas koka variants tāds daudz simpātiskāks ražojums.

----------


## Friidis

Kasetes, protams, sen ir vēsture un skaņas tehniskās kvalitātes ziņā atpaliek no vinila, lentas un dažādiem digitāliem formātiem. 
Bet man kasetes ir arī skaistā jaunība ar padumijas deficītu un skaistām mantiņām aiz "bleķa aizkara" . Ir saglabājušās jaunības laiku lentas, kasetes, plates, kautkas piepirkts klāt (minidiski mašīnā un stacionārā). Arā takš nemetīsi. Mp3 atskaņošanas proces man nepatīk- ne tik daudz dēļ kvalitātes, bet "tehniskās romantikas" trūkuma.  Tāpēc tagad, kad ir iespēja visas šīs vecās labās mantiņas pa nelielām naudiņām dabūt Ebajā, atļaujos ar tām "paspēlēties".
Kasetnieks pašlaik ir Akai GX-75 un labi ierakstītās kasetes nemaz tik slikti neskan....
Bet vairāk jau tā visa aparatūras čupiņa  priecē acis un dvēseli, klausos vairāk resīvera tuneri... :: 

http://content8-foto.inbox.lv/albums111 ... 9-2009.jpg

P.S. Vaz3-bišku pameklēju to kastīti ar kasešnieku detaļām,bet neatradu- vai nu dziļi iebāzta, vai izmesta.
Ja atradīšu- došu ziņu.

----------


## osscar

Labs tehnikas stūrītis   ::

----------


## Friidis

Pameklēju rezerves daļas "pa topika tēmu", taču konkrēti vajdzīgo neatradu.
Varu piedāvāt kādam interesentam 4 padomijas aparātus:

-minēto kasešu deku  "Radiotehnika M-201"
-pastiprinātājs "Vega-10U-120S"
-kasešu deka "Vega MP-120S"
-kasešu magnetofons ar iebūvētu pastiprinātāju "Majak-232"

Teorētiski viss bija dzīvs, pārbaudīt slinkums.
Pa 10 Ls visu atdošu, ja lētāk- labāk izjaukt pa daļām- skrūvītēm rokturīšiem... :: 

Bilde šeit ("Vega-komplekts"), pārējie verķi arī tiek izpārdoti:

http://foto.inbox.lv/janisf/Pastipr-remonts

Jānis, 26332850

----------


## Vaz3

Labs piedāvājums(tieši tas majak interesē) rīt sazināšos,sanāk ka lētāk ja pa detaļām pērk?
Vienmēr interesējis,kas ir tie Cr Fe FeCr ,tie tak nav ķīmisko elementu apzīmējumi domāt?   ::

----------


## Delfins

ir tie kimiskie elementi... cik atceros hroma (Cr) kasetes labāk augšas atskaņoja.
pielabojiet, ja kljudos.

attiecigi tie preseti kasetēm pacēla/noņēma augšas.  [tas pats winampam būtu presets ekvalaizerim]

----------


## Friidis

Tie tiešām ir ķīmisko elementu apzīmējumi, kas ietilpst magnētiskās lentas emulsijas sastāvā. Agrāk (sākumā)  lentas emulsiju taisīja tikai no dzelzs savienojumu pulvera, pēc tam labākas kvalitātes sasniegšanai sāka "piebērt" hromu utml. Katra tipa lentai savādāki optimālie ieraksta režīmi, tādēļ arī tie pārslēgi. Bet tas jau cits stāsts. 
Majaks ir tas pats, tikai man jāpameklē krāsainais stikliņš virs indikatoru paneļa.

----------


## Friidis

Vaz3:   "  Labs piedāvājums(tieši tas majak interesē) rīt sazināšos,sanāk ka lētāk ja pa detaļām pērk? "

Tu mani laikam nesaprati- atdodu visu čupu pa 10 Ls- tā man lieku vietu aizņem.
Ja lētāk- pats izjaukšu , vajadzīgo atstāšu, bet lūžņus miskastē... ::

----------


## Delfins

Majakam bija zveriga mehanika... tureja kaseti stingri un lielais barabans nepieljava nemazakas nobides atrumā. ta tik bij stelle. tikai vot disenem bija neerts, jo parsledzas tiishana baigi smagi. bet cik atceros vinjam bija spiezamie ruliisi un patiit vareja nespiezot pogas.

----------


## Vaz3

Paldies,uz to pusi jau domāju par tiem uzrakstiem bet nebiju pārleicināts  ::  
Friidis,varbūt ir iespējams tikai majaku paņemt?

----------


## Friidis

> Paldies,uz to pusi jau domāju par tiem uzrakstiem bet nebiju pārleicināts  
> Friidis,varbūt ir iespējams tikai majaku paņemt?


 
Gan jau sarunāsim... ::

----------


## Vaz3

Okey,rīt sazināšos ar tevi,vienkārši lūzņi mājas man arī ir un 10lati šādā krīzes laikā arī nemētājas uz katra stūra   ::

----------


## Jon

> Vienmēr interesējis,kas ir tie Cr Fe FeCr


 Ar šīm pogām pārslēdz korekciju ķēdes (kārtīgam maģim nekas nav jāspaida; tas pats pazīst kaseti). Laika konstante ir 120 µs normālai (Fe) un 70 µs hroma dioksīda un "metal" lentai.

----------


## Vaz3

Skaidrs un tad FeCr ir priekš abu beidu kasetēm jeb hibrīdiem kautkādiem?
Es nezinu kas ir Cro2,bet tāds ir manai RRR dekai,tas ir ir priekš atsevišķa veida kasetēm?

----------


## kurmis

Mjā, laiks ir nežēlīgs...
Deka Vega120 savulaik maksāja ne vairāk, ne mazāk kā apaļus 500 rubļus, tas ir pirmsinflācijas periodā, kad rublis bija rublis. Aparāts diezgan nopietns, jo tajā ir augstas izturības magnētiskā galviņa, programmēšanas iespējas, kādas tās nu var būt kasetei, kā arī trīs motoru pievads, kas izslēdz kaut kādas muļķīgas siksniņu izstaipīšanās utt.

Tas tā, lirika.

----------


## Vitalii

Nekad neesmu izpratis Padomijas kasetniekus_arī dekas, lai cik viņas ar krutas nebūtu.
 >> buržuju brendi - par to tik sapņot varēja manos laikos...arī tagad vēl pasapņoju!

http://foto.inbox.lv/v37/11-11-2009

----------


## Vaz3

Varbūt kāds ir saskāries ar ko šādu?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fvyhZdX_O0
Nevaru saprast kas tur pa vainu,eļļot pat mēģināju   ::   visa tā ''atvilkne'' būs jārauj ārā lai sataisītu?

----------


## AndrisZ

> visa tā ''atvilkne'' būs jārauj ārā lai sataisītu?


 Droši vien.  ::

----------


## Vaz3

šo problēmu atrisināju,izrādās var iztikt ar vāka un tās atvilknes augšas noņemšanu pielokot tuvāk zobratu   ::  Augstākās klases mehānika  ::  
atliek atrisināt ieraksta problēmu,ieraksta,bet tā ka ... galviņas jau tīriju,kas tur vados nekam nevajadzētu būt jo kameŗ rakstās skan normāli!

----------


## kurmis

Kamēr rakstās, tikmēr tu dzirdi tikai un vienīgi ieejas signālu, nevis signālu no kasetes. Manuprāt, ieraksta laikā klausīties jau ierakstīto var tikai uz lentiniekiem un ne tiem vecākajiem, jo tur ir divas galviņas, kur pirmā ieraksta, bet nākamā jau uzreiz var atskaņot. Kasetniekiem ir tikai viena galviņa, kura ieraksta laikā tikai ieraksta.

Takš paņem 10Ls un nopērc augstas kvalitātes maģi Vega 120, ko iepriekš te piedāvāja. Nebojā nervus un kasetes ar maģi, kuram vieta getliņos.

----------


## Vitalii

Eh, nu aizmirstiet bijušās PADOMIJADS (DEKAS_kassetniekus)...nekas labs ar TĀM nesanāks!
 Ir tač (kardon's) vaļā, nem no Ebaja normālus verķus!
 Ar spoguļkanālu - ieraksta kvalitāti var momentāli kontrolēt...nepieciešamības gad var pacelt (+) vai vai nomest priekšmagnetizācijas strāvu ieraksta galvai - vadoties no lentas kvalitātes.

 Nesen - eksperimenta nolūkā mēģināju ierakstī lietotā TDK kassetē ar JVC TD-V1010 kassetnieku, biju pārsteigts!
 Ierakstās perfekti, praktiski (1:1) ko padod ierakstā, tas pat nāk laukā no lineārās izejas (protams - piekalibrējot priekšmagnetizācijas spriegumu ieraksta galvai)

----------


## Vaz3

Nu es domāju ka mans Technics iespējams ir kvalitatīvāks par to vegu(info gan par viņu nevaru atrast) bet kamēr tehniķim tiek risināta problēma ar trafu,tikmēr čakarējos ar šito

----------


## Vitalii

...arī buržuju maģus iedala kategorijās - zemas klasses, vidējas klasses, augstas klasses un ļoti augstas klasses maģi.
 Iesaku krāmēties tik ar augstas klasses kassetniekiem. 
 drusku lielāki izdevumi, toties patīkami krāmēties...(lieto un baudi audio kassetes)

----------


## kurmis

Es jau nesaku, ka jākrāmējas ar padomijas verķiem, jo laiks dara savu utt., bet gan piedāvāju autoram nolietotu drazu aizstāt ar ļoti sakarīgu verķi, ja salīdzina ar esošo. Elektroniskā vadība, 3 motori, augstas izturības magnētiskā galviņa, izpildījums un skaņas kvalitāte ir kā diena pret nakti salīdzinājumā ar rrr 7301. Trīs motoru pievads ir retums arī ārzemju kasetniekiem, bet diviem un mazāk motoriem ir problēma, ka ar laiku (ap 5 gadiem) nolietojas gumijas detaļas, kas nodrošina pievadu, un tās nomainīt ir problēma, jo vienkārši nav atrodamas. Lai vai kā, bet par to cenu laikam var tikai dažas detaļas no Vegas nopirkt. Vēl iesakot E-ebaju jāatceras tas, ka autors minēja, ka viņam arī 10Ls ir nauda!!!

----------


## Friidis

Kurmis kļūdās ar pieņēmumu, ka tiešā ieraksta kontrole (ar 3 galviņu sistēmu) ir tikai dažiem lentiniekiem- tāda ir arī gana daudziem ārzemju augstas klases kasetniekiem. Pat manā "kolekcijā" tādi ir 2- Akai GX-75 un TEAC V680.
Šeit var atrast datus uz visiem daudzmaz populāriem kasetniekiem:
http://www.vintagecassette.com/

Sava veida "izziņu krājums" ir arī ebaja kasešnieku sadaļa- dažiem pārdevējiem tīri zolīds apraksts.  
http://audio.shop.ebay.de/Kassettendeck ... 86.c0.m282

Attiecībā par cenu- dažus (nepopulāros modeļus vai ar defektiem) tur var nopirkt pa 1 EUR + sūtīšanas izmaksas.
Daži spicie aparāti gan var aiziet simtos Ls  un vairāk (kā piem. leģendārais Nakamichi Dragon)

----------


## abidox

Vispār jau šamējam mehānika ir tīri OK un detonācijas mazas, bet ir problēmas ar motoru (projektētāju kļūda), kuras parasti sāk līst laukā ilgāku laiku lietojot. - nu to novērst nav grūti, pieliekot atsevisķu stabilizātoru un kādu no importa motoriem. Taču par elektrisko daļu (atskaņošanas traktu) gan varu izteikt kritiku, jo visādi sprakšķi u.c. nevajadzīgi trokšņi noverojami dēļ tizli izdomāta autostopa un skaitītāja sensora (slēdža) un arī pret mobīlajiem telefoniem ļoti jūtīgs. citādi jau magis pt tīri foršs - sevišķi pelēkais, koka korpusā (labāks vizuālais izskats) pašam tāds arī ir -ejošs, bet vēl nav līdz galam pārbūvēts (ir iespējams novērst svarīgākos iepriekšminētos defektus.)
P.S. ar tām detaļām gan nevaru palīdzet jo pašam otra šūplāde aizgāja nebūtībā

----------


## Vaz3

Jā ir tur šprakšķis kan nospiež reset tam skaitītājam,skan jau ok,tik liekas ka vajadzēs galviņu tuvāk lentai piebīdīt,savādāk ir kā ir ar augšām(kad stiprāk nospiež to pogu tad kādu laiku viņas tur ir  ::  ) 
Varbūt kāds var palīdzēt sakarā ar technics deku?Skaņa tāda jocīga,itkā nevilktu,tas nav vefiņa dēļ,jo pie RRR dekas viss štokos,liekas itkā strāvas stiprums pa mazu būtu,iekšā ir 9v trafs,varbūt to joku var kautkā savādāk bez trafa maiņas novērst?
ātrs video,lai vieglāk saprast,kā jau teicu rādžiņs kas tur izmantots par pastūzi nav pie vainas...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_bM_S9XkCY
Var dzirdēt ka uz bungām tādi pļerkt pļekrt...

----------


## abidox

nevajag lietot lētā gala kasetes, turklāt Fe kasešu laiks sen jau pagājas tagad ir type II Cr <70 uS kasetes un tur augšas ir pat ļoti labas un apakšas arī  ir OK, un vēl kas - kvalitatīvu ierakstu kasetē var veikt labi ja 2-3 reizes, lētā gala kasetēm (jo sevišķi oriģinālajie LV ierakstiem pārrakstot) pat vienreiz var nesanākt. īsāk sakot ja nopērc veicī kaseti ar ierakstu par kvalitāti neceri, jāpērk tiešām tikai tukšās kasetes (vēlams lai nebūtu gadu vāļājusās pa noliktavu) un protams Cr tipa lentei jābūt, jo Fe lenta jau noiets tehnoloģiskais etaps. P.S. Fe ir divu veidu: - normal (principā vissūdīgākā lieta) un Fe speciālā. Pēdējā kvalitates ziņā ir tāpat, kā Cr tikai ierakstīt normāli var tikai 1X pēc tam sāk ļoti strauji zust lentas īpašības, nu vēl ir type III laikam arī Cr paveids, nēesmu mēģinājis, bet veikalu plauktos ir redzētas. Un nobeigumā vēl: kautcik jēdzīga kasetete maksā ļoti tuvu latam un dārgāk...

----------


## Didzis

A vai tad kasetes vēl tirgo? Man jau likās ka tas formāts ir pilnībā miris. Lai kā arī nebūtu, apgūt kasešu tipus, lentas parametrus un visādus korekcijas laikus kasešniekos ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgi. Ja kāds vecs dzelzis mētajās, tad jau var paspēlēties, bet kasešnieki nekad nav bijuši HI-END gala aparāti un tādi arī nekad nebūs. Līdz ar to tie nolemti miršanai dabigā nāvē  ::  .

----------


## Delfins

taisnība ir. jebkuram lētam CD būs daudz labāka skaņa, lai arī digitāla.

----------


## guguce

Tā ikai izklausās.

----------


## Vitalii

> Bijām savu laik Vefā praksē, visi mūsu samaduji vilcējmehānismi bija pilnīgs psc. Sigmai nebija pašu ražojums, bet gan Ungāru vilcēj mehānisms un siringai bija taivānas, jeb kaut kādu šķībo ražojums. Tiem detonācijas vai kā tas parametrs tur saucās vispār nebija defaultā. Bet 287 dubultniekam bija konkrēta ņemšanās - bija jāloka dzelži ut.t. jo mehānika bija kaut kāda vietējā. RRR noteikti tāpat.
> Nezinu, jebkurš mūsdienu pastūzis , spēj pavilkt 20-20000Hz...par kādu kvalitāti var būt runa > > ? kasetes ir vēsture un skaņa ir garām, augšu nav sakarīgu


  nu ko lai saka par šo tēmu: es ar tā domāju līdz brīdim, kad patrāpijās no Vintage_Audio  JVC TD-V1110 kasešu deka.
 Domas pilnībā izmainijās, un pamatoti. 
 Atskaņo šamais no 15Hz līdz 22 000Hz un raksta pat ļoti labi - Hrom lentā raksta 1:1 (ko padod ieejā, izejā sanem to pašu laukā)
 Olimpiem un Elektronikām masē vienos vārtos (nepieminu studijas Olimpu-701/702 ar platajām galvām, komentārs uz šiem neattiecas)
- A ko lai saka par Nakamitshi Dragon serijas dekām...cena ļoti augsta, kvalitāte ar domājams neizpaliek.
- Ar lētā gala CD_Audio plejerīšiem kabina viennozīmīgi.

----------


## Didzis

Visas tās raksturlīknes kasešniekiem ir priekš kaķiem  ::   Paņem jvecu studijas magnetafonu uz 38 ātruma ar frekvenču raksturlīkni no 40Hz-16kHz un salīdzini skaņu. Kasešnieku uz ceturtā ātruma nekad vairāk negribēsies klausīties. Nu nekad nav varēts kasetē ,pie tik zema ātruma, ierakstīt kvalitatīvu skaņu un par laimi arī nekad vairs nevarēs. Miris ir tas standarts un lai viņam vieglas smiltis  ::

----------


## Vitalii

> -  Paņem jvecu studijas magnetafonu uz 38 ātruma ar frekvenču raksturlīkni no 40Hz-16kHz un salīdzini skaņu. Kasešnieku uz ceturtā ātruma nekad vairāk negribēsies klausīties. 
>  Miris ir tas standarts un lai viņam vieglas smiltis


  Protams, lentinieks ir un paliek lentinieks par to šaubu nav. Tikai (Sony, TDK, Maxvell, Basf, Fuji)  kassete ar skan tīri labi. (p.s. par MK-60 aizmirsīsim!!!)
 Studijnieks, piem. Olimps MPK-701/702 ar platajām galvām, 19,05 vai 38,05 cm/s. tīri labi patik kvalitāte.
  - Teac X-2000M - modelis (platās galvas, 19,05/38,05 cm/s.) skan jau ievērojami labāk salīdzinot ar Olimpu-701 lentinieku.
  ( ar professionālajiem studijniekiem nav sanācis krāmēties, nav objektīvas informācijas. Tik vien kā izlobīta infa no forumiem par to kvalitāti!)

----------


## Friidis

Visu laiku pie sevis pasmīnu par visnotaļ cienījamā kolēģa Didža klajo neiecietību pret kasetniekiem. Sava taisnība jau, protams, ir, taču- kurš gan tagad lieto kasetniekus tehnisko parametru dēļ? Nezinu, kā citiem, bet man tikai jaunības laiku nostaļģija. Mp3 datorizētie un peles vadāmie faili tādu nebūt  neizraisa.  
Cita lieta- kad griežas lielā spole vai `'čurkst vinilatskaņotāja  omlete". Un man "pie kājas", cik teorētiskus Hz viņi spēj izdot... :: DD

----------


## Vitalii

> ...kurš gan tagad lieto kasetniekus tehnisko parametru dēļ? 
>  - Nezinu, kā citiem, bet man tikai jaunības laiku nostaļģija.


  Tad jau man ar tā pati kaite, neārstējama...jaunības laika nostaļģija! ( atmiņas par dzelzs aizskara esamību...iespējas kuras t
ā ar netika pilnībā realizētas, komisijas bode uz Stučkas ielas ar savu auru)
 - Man personīgi analogā mūzika ir tīkamāka ( tālab ar pilna māja ar vecajiem krāmiem)

----------


## Didzis

Ja runa par nostalģiju un jaunība satmiņām, tad protams tik uz priekšu. Zinu cilveku, kurš restaurē RAF koka autobusu- laikam tak jaunības dienu atmiņas, kā uz skolu tika vests  ::  . Pats krāju vecus elektroniskus  mērinstrumentus un senus amatnieka darbarīkus, bet nesaku, ka simts gadus vecs fuksītis ir labaks  par elektrisko formatzāģī. Tā pat ir ar kasešniekiem. Ja patīk, tad vajag remontēt un klausīties, bet nevajag stāstīt, ka kasešnieks skan labāk par CD vai lenšu magnetafonu. Ar skaņuplatēm gan ir savādāk. To analogais skanējums tiešām ir ausij tīkamāks par CD digitālo ierakstu, bet nu skaņuplatei pavisam citi parametri salīdzinājumā ar kasešnieku. Ceru, ka sapratāmies un pret nostaļģiskam jūtām, vai jaunība sdienu nepiepildītiem sapņiem, man nav nekādas pretenzijas.

----------


## mehanikis

man noliktavāja nemaldos ar kkāds deks stāv, tāds paliels bija, sen redzēts, nezinu tik vai gribētu šķirties kādam kolekcionāram  ::  ja liela interese tad pamēģināšu atrakt ja nav izmests, nostaļģija skar visus  ::  katru savā nozīmē-es pie matjaunoju 82 gada opeli, vēlāk arī RAFiku  ::

----------


## Friidis

> Ja runa par nostalģiju un jaunība satmiņām, tad protams tik uz priekšu. Zinu cilveku, kurš restaurē RAF koka autobusu- laikam tak jaunības dienu atmiņas, kā uz skolu tika vests  . Pats krāju vecus elektroniskus  mērinstrumentus un senus amatnieka darbarīkus, bet nesaku, ka simts gadus vecs fuksītis ir labaks  par elektrisko formatzāģī. Tā pat ir ar kasešniekiem. Ja patīk, tad vajag remontēt un klausīties, bet nevajag stāstīt, ka kasešnieks skan labāk par CD vai lenšu magnetafonu. Ar skaņuplatēm gan ir savādāk. To analogais skanējums tiešām ir ausij tīkamāks par CD digitālo ierakstu, bet nu skaņuplatei pavisam citi parametri salīdzinājumā ar kasešnieku. Ceru, ka sapratāmies un pret nostaļģiskam jūtām, vai jaunība sdienu nepiepildītiem sapņiem, man nav nekādas pretenzijas.


 
Esmu no tās paaudzes, kas ar minēto "koka" RAF arīdzen uz skolu vadāts. Taču tādu ne par kādu naudu vairs negribētu- man uzreiz asociācija ar nežēlīgu graboņu un kreftīgu "aromātu" kokteili salonā- benzīns, izlūdes gāzes un lauku putekļi.. ::  
Audioaparatūra arī mani interesē tikai pēc 70-iem gadiem- vecāki aparāti nekādu nostaļģiju neizraisa- laikam jau tādēļ, ka tos reāli nepiedzīvoju- manu vecāku radiola "RRR Daugava" man nekādi nesaistās ar Hi-Fi... :: 
Man patīk šādi un tamlīdzīgi (mana "kolekcija"):     http://foto.inbox.lv/janisf/Magnetofoni
P.S Didzi ar visu mēraparātu kolekciju fonā šodien bija tas godz redzēt TV intevijā...

----------

